# né,(n'é/ não é); nera,(n'era/não era); tô,(tou/estou); tava (estava).



## jabs73

Um olá a todos, gostaria de discutíssemos sobre estas contrações e reduções da língua portuguesa, pois não encontro muito sobre ; principalmente "nera" , ouço muito, mas nunca escrito.


----------



## anaczz

Nunca ouvi nem li "nera" ouço (e falo) algo como "nuera", mas isso é apenas falado, uma corruptela que ocorre na pronúncia dessas palavras. 
Mas, que aspecto você gostaria de discutir com relação a essas contrações e reduções?


----------



## guihenning

Nunca tinha pensado sobre «nera», mas agora notei que muito se fala…


----------



## Tony100000

Aqui em Portugal, também é comum esse "nera", nem sei realmente como se escreve, na fala. Aliás, todas essas contracções são comuns. 
.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Minha contração favorita:

_dendi _= dentro de
_dendi casa_ = dentro de casa


----------



## jabs73

anaczz said:


> Nunca ouvi nem li "nera" ouço (e falo) algo como "nuera", mas isso é apenas falado, uma corruptela que ocorre na pronúncia dessas palavras.
> Mas, que aspecto você gostaria de discutir com relação a essas contrações e reduções?





anaczz said:


> Nunca ouvi nem li "nera" ouço (e falo) algo como "nuera", mas isso é apenas falado, uma corruptela que ocorre na pronúncia dessas palavras.
> Mas, que aspecto você gostaria de discutir com relação a essas contrações e reduções?


Oi anaczz, desculpa-me a demora. Quero saber se há mais dessas contrações e reduções; quais as pessoas aqui conhecem. Aqui em São Luís-MA, se ouve muito "nera", porém nunca vi escrito.


----------



## Vanda

Só não dá pra começar com a lista do mineirês, é outra língua. 

Mas já começando, faltou o ''num'' de 'não. ''Num acredito nisto....num sei, não.''

Lembraram do ''cê''? (você)


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Lembraram do ''cê''? (você)_

E d'ocê


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Issaí!


----------



## guihenning

Além de «tava» há também a variante «_tarra»_


----------



## Guigo

Mermão, mirmã.


----------



## guihenning

Márdi (mais de)
Cardiquê/ Cadiquê (por causa de)


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Podexá _= Pode deixar
_Xovê _= Deixa eu ver


----------



## guihenning

_Alá!_ (olha lá)


----------



## mexerica feliz

Ó! = Ólha!


----------



## kakapadaka

_que que _= O que é que (é)
por exemplo
_Que que isso??_


----------



## mexerica feliz

ôimbu = ônibus


----------



## xiskxisk

Pessoalmente não digo claramente né/nera, mas sim não é/não era, embora pronunciado de forma rápida ã tende a não ser tão diferenciado, soando mais como um nõéra/nõé, ou até mesmo nũéra/nũé.

Quando à não pronunciação do ES inicial do verbo estar, é bastante comum. Em fala coloquial ninguém se dá ao trabalho de pronunciar sempre o ES.

Outras reduções comuns:

O para é sempre pronunciado PARÂ -> PRÂ, a não ser que na frase tenha ênfase especial, pelo que aí é pronunciada PÂRA.
Por vezes o próprio R deixa de ser pronunciado e fica PA.

O ditongo /aw/ e /ɐw/ são por vezes pronunciados como /ɔ/:
AO -> Ò
PARA O -> PARÒ -> PRÒ -> PÒ
RESTAURANTE -> RESTÒRANTE

Também existe o PARA A -> PARÀ -> PRÀ -> PÀ, mas nesse caso o facto de duas vogais Â-Â se transformarem numa única À, é um fenómeno consagrado na nossa língua, por exemplo:
A AMIGA -> ÀÀMIGA
PARA A AMIGA -> PARÀÀMIGA
A ANTIGA -> ÀÀNTIGA
Ou o exemplo mais básico, que é a própria contracção À, de A A:
Eu vou a a Alemanha -> Eu vou à Alemanha.


----------



## mexerica feliz

-te  ->  -tch
noite -> noitch

-de -> dj
saudade ->saudadj

-tes ->  -tç

noites quentes
noitç kentç

-des -> -dç
des- -> dç-

saudades
saudadç

-de de   ->  dji

faculdade de medicina
faculdadji medçina

capital -> cap'tal


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> -te  ->  -tch
> noite -> noitch
> 
> -de -> dj
> saudade ->saudadj
> 
> -tes ->  -tç
> 
> noites quentes
> noitç kentç
> 
> -des -> -dç
> des- -> dç-
> 
> saudades
> saudadç
> 
> -de de   ->  dji
> 
> faculdade de medicina
> faculdadji medçina
> 
> capital -> cap'tal


Se contarmos com esse tipo de reduções, no Português Europeu há montes delas.

*E átonos quase nunca são pronunciados:*
Noite -> noit
saudade -> saudad
noites quentes -> noitshkentsh
saudades -> saudadsh
faculdade de medicina -> faculdadmdcina
cidade de estado-> cidadshtado
o que é que queres -> ukékérsh

*Não só no final das palavras, mas em todo o lado:*
refrescar -> refrshcar -> rfrshcar
despregar -> dshprgar
felicidade -> flicidad
desaparecimento -> dzaparcimento

*Isto não se limita ao E, mas também acontece com o O e U átonos, especialmente no final das palavras:*
campo pequeno -> campequeno
possibilidade -> psiblidad
grânulo -> grânlo
portugal -> purtgal -> prtgal
trabalho -> trabalh

*No final das palavras, também o A pode desaparecer:*
diga outra -> digoutra
muita imaginação -> muitimaginação

*Vale a pena também referir que os I antes de consoantes palatais, ou junto a outras sílabas com I, também desaparecem:*
Filipe -> Flip
ministro -> mnistro
habilidade -> hablidad
pistola -> pshtola
milhão -> mlhão
pijama -> pjama

Grande parte destas coisas fazem parte da forma "normal" de pronunciar as palavras.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

mexerica feliz said:


> ôimbu = ônibus



_ôimbu???_ 

Nem parece uma contração, mas sim uma pessoa com algum impedimento na fala.


----------



## mexerica feliz

mó
1. muito:  _mó legal_
2. maior: _mó zoada_


----------



## markomario

*E átonos quase nunca são pronunciados:*
Noite -> noit
saudade -> saudad
noites quentes -> noitshkentsh
saudades -> saudadsh
faculdade de medicina -> faculdadmdcina
cidade de estado-> cidadshtado
o que é que queres -> ukékérsh

*Não só no final das palavras, mas em todo o lado:*
refrescar -> refrshcar -> rfrshcar
despregar -> dshprgar
felicidade -> flicidad
desaparecimento -> dzaparcimento

*Isto não se limita ao E, mas também acontece com o O e U átonos, especialmente no final das palavras:*
campo pequeno -> campequeno
possibilidade -> psiblidad
grânulo -> grânlo
portugal -> purtgal -> prtgal
trabalho -> trabalh

*No final das palavras, também o A pode desaparecer:*
diga outra -> digoutra
muita imaginação -> muitimaginação

*Vale a pena também referir que os I antes de consoantes palatais, ou junto a outras sílabas com I, também desaparecem:*
Filipe -> Flip
ministro -> mnistro
habilidade -> hablidad
pistola -> pshtola
milhão -> mlhão
pijama -> pjama

Grande parte destas coisas fazem parte da forma "normal" de pronunciar as palavras.[/QUOTE]


Obrigado pelas explicações das reducoes no portugues europeu falado. Eu nao consigo entender bem o portugues europeu precisamente pelas reducoes desse tipo. Mais, o portugues brasileiro compreendo com muita mais facilidade. Quando vejo a RTP tenho que escutar com concentracao maxima para entender alguma coisa. Terrivel pra mim.
Voce sabe se esta pronuncia em Portugal  e' considerada correta e  aceitada  pela Academia das Ciencias de Lisboa  e se o portugues europeu foi sempre falado assim com reducoes?


----------



## markomario

Maybe it's because of her  "o" and "e" that are more open. But she's doing her best,  especially desprestigiar - I think she got it right - dsprstigiar.. I would advocate for northern accent to become standard, haha. Soa muito mais melodico. But the Lisboa accent is also very attractive. Many people here  in Croatia who studied Portuguese adore the Lisboa accent - dsprstigiar - I don't think I can pronunce that without at least one "i" in between.


----------



## Vanda

ATENÇÃO: Aqui apenas reduções e afins, NADA de vídeos, ok?


> *Respeite a propriedade intelectual.*
> Não se permite o plágio. Nenhum conteúdo protegido por direitos do autor pode ser introduzido nas mensagens, exceto nos seguintes casos:
> Permite-se o uso razoável de pouca extensão (como uma definição ou duas) dos dicionários. Permitem-se citações e traduções em prosa de até quatro orações. Indique sempre qual é a fonte.
> Não se permite inserir nenhum arquivo de áudio, vídeo ou_ link_ sem autorização prévia de um moderador. Não se permitem _links _ao YouTube ou similares.


regra 4


----------



## guihenning

«_dsprstigiar_» também pode ocorrer no Brasil, embora raro. «_dspr*e*stigiar/djpr*e*stigiar_» é mais comum, principalmente em fala mais corrida. Mas nós nunca ou quase nunca removemos as vogais por completo, reduzimo-las ao máximo, mas ainda as pronunciamos. (se bem que todo português que as omita tem plena convicção de pronunciá-las sempre)
Também falamos:

__speciaw/shpeciaw_ (especial)
__stúpr*u*/shtúpr*u*_ (estupro)
__spáç*u*/shpáç*u*_ (espaço)
__strúm*i*/shtrúm*i*_ (estrume)
Quando não removemos os átonos, reduzimo-los:
_*i*spáç*u*/*i*shpáç*u*_ (espaço)
_*i*scada/ishcada_ (escada)
_*i*spad*a*/shpad*a*/spad*a*_ (espada) (esses _A_s são reduzidos, mas não tanto como os europeus que costumam soar _â_)


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> «_dsprstigiar_» também pode ocorrer no Brasil, embora raro. «_dspr*e*stigiar/djpr*e*stigiar_» é mais comum, principalmente em fala mais corrida. Mas nós nunca ou quase nunca removemos as vogais por completo, reduzimo-las ao máximo, mas ainda as pronunciamos. (se bem que todo português que as omita tem plena convicção de pronunciá-las sempre)


 
 Voce sabe melhor do que eu porque voce fala o portugues cada dia. Mas eu acho que existe uma grande diferenca na pronuncia das vogais entre o pt  brasileiro e o pt europeu. Eu sou estrangeiro,  de Croacia, e estudo portugues tambem pelos sons. Muitas vezes eu mesmo nao sei como soa o croata, como e' diferente no ouvir a diferenca do esloveno, russo. Entao eu acho que os estrangeiros ouvem de maneira diferente e a minha impressao e' que a pronuncia brasileira das vogais  nao tem nada que ver com a reducao das vogais portuguesa. O falar portugues e' muito fechado mesmo quando se pronunciam as vogais. As vogais sao formadas diferente - os a,  os o portugueses sao muito fechados.


----------



## guihenning

São sim. Os processos de redução são os mesmos, mas de maneira mais acentuada em Portugal (por isso por lá as vogais "somem") e há um colunista português que chama o Brasil de «_essa vil potência do gerúndio e das *vogais indecentemente abertas*._». Então sim, as vogais aqui são mais abertas e as reduções mais comedidas. Os portugueses têm também um ou dois sons que nós não temos no Brasil. (justamente os átonos), por isso soa diferente.

A normal: igual aqui e lá
A reduzido: _â_ em Portugal, mas nem sempre idêntico no Brasil
O reduzido: idêntico /u/
E reduzido: Portugal tem um som que inexiste no Brasil /i/
I reduzido: raramente elidido no Brasil, mas costuma "sumir" por lá, como em Filipe (tal como mencionou Xiskxisk)

Momento: _/mu.mˈẽ.tu/_ em Portugal (todos os átonos reduzidos)
Momento: _/mo.mˈẽ.tʊ/_ no Brasil (apenas o átono final reduziu-se) a diferença costuma residir nessas peculiaridades. Somos mais resistentes a reduções no início das palavras.


----------



## markomario

Vogais indecentemente abertas. Isso e' demais. As vogais da pronuncia brasileira sao perfeitos. Ha gente - e peco disculpa  nao se sintam insultados os Portugueses, quando ouve o pt europeu diz que nao gosta tanto do idioma quanto gosta do pt brasileiro. Eu gosto das dois pronuncias apesar de nao poder pronunciar bem o pt europeu.


----------



## guihenning

markomario said:


> Vogais indecentemente abertas. Isso e' demais. As vogais da pronuncia brasileira sao perfeitos.


Perfeitas mesmo são as vogais italianas


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> Perfeitas mesmo são as vogais italianas



 Sim, na televisao e nos filmes.  Mas eles tambem pronunciam tudo diferente depende de regiao. Fechado, aberto,  norte, sul tudo diferente. O que e' perfeito e' a pronuncia da norma italiana. Mas ninguem fala assim ou poucos.


----------



## guihenning

Há um artigo comparando e descrevendo com bastante riqueza a fonologia do português e põe lado a lado o português do Brasil e de Portugal aqui (em inglês)


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> São sim. Os processos de redução são os mesmos, mas de maneira mais acentuada em Portugal (por isso por lá as vogais "somem") e há um colunista português que chama o Brasil de «_essa vil potência do gerúndio e das *vogais indecentemente abertas*._». Então sim, as vogais aqui são mais abertas e as reduções mais comedidas. Os portugueses têm também um ou dois sons que nós não temos no Brasil. (justamente os átonos), por isso soa diferente.
> 
> A normal: igual aqui e lá
> A reduzido: _â_ em Portugal, mas nem sempre idêntico no Brasil
> O reduzido: idêntico /u/
> E reduzido: Portugal tem um som que inexiste no Brasil /i/
> I reduzido: raramente elidido no Brasil, mas costuma "sumir" por lá, como em Filipe (tal como mencionou Xiskxisk)
> 
> Momento: _/mu.mˈẽ.tu/_ em Portugal (todos os átonos reduzidos)
> Momento: _/mo.mˈẽ.tʊ/_ no Brasil (apenas o átono final reduziu-se) a diferença costuma residir nessas peculiaridades. Somos mais resistentes a reduções no início das palavras.



Encontrei o  que voce disse de vogais -  artigo  de *Francisco Seixas da Costas no Jornal de Noticias. *

_No passado, andariam pelas catacumbas do MUD, hoje dão a vida cívica por uma muda consoante. São netos dos nostálgicos do "ph" da farmácia, dos chorosos, tal como Pessoa, da graça do "y" que o cisne em tempos perdeu, dos que há muito se haviam sentido tramados pela falta do trema que germanicamente lhes ornava os "u", separados do futuro por um elidido hífen.

Essa brava aldeia de Astérix escava hoje as últimas trincheiras legais, implora a ajuda da preguiça lusófona para a sua derradeira batalha, reza pela heterodoxia de Angola e desconfia do Brasil, essa vil potência do gerúndio e das vogais indecentemente abertas. Quem sabe se ainda os veremos a ter um candidato presidencial - um Octávio com "c" ou um Baptista com um "p" dos que algumas tias velhas ainda cuidam em pronunciar ao chá.

http://www.jn.pt/Opiniao/default.aspx?content_id=4568887&opiniao=Francisco Seixas da Costa_


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> Há um artigo comparando e descrevendo com bastante riqueza a fonologia do português e põe lado a lado o português do Brasil e de Portugal aqui (em inglês)



   Obrigado, entao agora em Brasil ha uma tendencia para pronunciar advogado como adivogado. Interessante. Estou lendo tambem do Acordo ortografico que entrou ja em vigor em Portugal e no Brazil o 1 de janeiro 2016.


----------



## guihenning

markomario said:


> Obrigado, entao agora em Brasil ha uma tendencia para pronunciar advogado como adivogado. Interessante. Estou lendo tambem do Acordo ortografico que entrou ja em vigor em Portugal e no Brazil o 1 de janeiro 2016.


 "adjivogado" acontece com certa frequência, mas é vista como pronúncia desprestigiada. Prefere-se considerar mais "padrão" as pronúncias "advogado" e "adjvogado" (sem i)


----------



## markomario

Sim, a palatalizacao das consoantes D ou T antes  das vogais E ou I  no Brasil nao foi aceitada  no teatro nas Normas fixadas em 1937, nem nas normas de 1958.  Um estudo otimo de *Martha Herr da Universidade Estadual Paulista.* Veja a pagina 35 -  Letras D e T  

http://www.caravelas.com.pt/actas_herr.pdf


----------



## guihenning

A palatalização é bastante recente. Os comerciais de TV com trinta ou quarenta anos apresentam discreta ou nenhuma palatalização. Calcula-se que o fenômeno tenha tido início nos anos 50 e sua uniformização ainda não aconteceu. (Aqui no Sul e no Nordeste ainda é mais comum que não se palatalize, por exemplo). Mas já é considerada a pronúncia padrão. (Embora não haja, exatamente, uma pronúncia padrão no Brasil)


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> A palatalização é bastante recente. Os comerciais de TV com trinta ou quarenta anos apresentam discreta ou nenhuma palatalização. Calcula-se que o fenômeno tenha tido início nos anos 50 e sua uniformização ainda não aconteceu. (Aqui no Sul e no Nordeste ainda é mais comum que não se palatalize, por exemplo). Mas já é considerada a pronúncia padrão. (Embora não haja, exatamente, uma pronúncia padrão no Brasil)



 Se quiser, pode ver este estudo. E' interessantissimo. Entao, ainda a uniformizacao da pronuncia  nao aconteceu no Brasil. Mas todos falam assim - na televisao, telenovelas, presidente Dilma inclusive, hahaa. Djilma..  engracado ouvir Djilma..  Voce nao palataliza muito?  Eu tinha um amigo do Porto Alegro, nao me lembro bem, mas acho que sim palatalizou algumas palavras.


----------



## mexerica feliz

''Agora eu fiquei *doç doç doç doç.*..
Agora eu fiquei doce igual camarelo''

Munhoz e Mariano - Camaro amarelo



um exemplo de desvozeamento da vogal final


----------



## guihenning

Eu palatalizo todas as palavras… Com exceção de «academia», acho.
Ali em Porto Alegre a palatalização é ligeiramente menos frequente, mas deve acontecer com a maioria dos falantes. Aqui na minha cidade, porém, acho que o mais comum é que não se palatalize, principalmente os _D_s e nomeadamente entre pessoas mais velhas.


----------



## manjericão

Cê quer aprender mai contrações?

Peraí, xovê. Hmmm...Préstenção, pq existe muitas, tá? 

Ons - ônibus
oiprocêve - olha para você ver
doidimais - doido/a de mais (eu adoro esta)
nú! - nossa senhora!
badamesa - embaixo da mesa
oncevai - a onde você vai?

E muitas mais! Cê gosdessa lingua?

Tchau procês.


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> Eu palatalizo todas as palavras… Com exceção de «academia», acho.
> Ali em Porto Alegre a palatalização é ligeiramente menos frequente, mas deve acontecer com a maioria dos falantes. Aqui na minha cidade, porém, acho que o mais comum é que não se palatalize, principalmente os _D_s e nomeadamente entre pessoas mais velhas.



Antes a palatalizacao foi a carateristica carioca, nao e?


----------



## mexerica feliz

manjericão said:


> nú! - nossa senhora!
> .


eu falo _nuss _



manjericão said:


> oncevai!.



essa eu falo _ondçevai _



markomario said:


> Antes a palatalizacao foi a carateristica carioca, nao e?


Não só a carioca, mas a mineira também,  bom.... a capixaba e a baiana também.

Hoje em dia, os ''exageros'' acontecem em muitas variedades:

depois>  em S. Paulo muita gente fala djipois, no resto do Brasil (inclusive no Rio) é dêpôis.
tesouro> no Rio muita gente fala tchisouro, no resto do Brasil se prefere têsouro.

umas palavras sem palatalização soam sulistas e/ou paulistas:
de -> dê em vez de dji ou dj   (um milhão dê reais)
futebol - futêbol em vez de futchibol


----------



## manjericão

mexerica feliz said:


> eu falo _nuss _
> 
> 
> 
> essa eu falo _ondçevai _



Aaah, então é óbvio que você não é de Minas 



mexerica feliz said:


> tesouro> no Rio muita gente fala tchisouro, no resto do Brasil se prefere têsouro.



Aqui em Minas é "tch" também.

Mesma coisa com tesoura. É tchesoura.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Eu falo _têsouro, tchisoura, tchiatro, têatral, entchiado, agatchiado_
é difícil falar de uma ''regra''...


----------



## markomario

Entao nao ha uma regra, tchisouru e tesouru,  djipois e depois


----------



## guihenning

A "regra" é simples: se a pessoa reduz a vogal, palataliza. Se não, fala com o T normal.
Por isso «th-i-átru» ou «T-e-átru». Mas como as reduções são desiguais, acontece de às vezes palatalizar ou não. Depende de como soa ao falante e, como disse Mexerica, algumas pronúncias são menos prestigiadas que outras...


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> A "regra" é simples: se a pessoa reduz a vogal, palataliza. Se não, fala com o T normal.
> Por isso «th-i-átru» ou «T-e-átru». Mas como as reduções são desiguais, acontece de às vezes palatalizar ou não. Depende de como soa ao falante e, como disse Mexerica, algumas pronúncias são menos prestigiadas que outras...




Mas no tchiatru ainda existe a vogal, nao e' reduzida, pronuncia-se uma i em vez de uma e,  nao e?


----------



## guihenning

markomario said:


> Mas no tchiatru ainda existe a vogal, nao e' reduzida, pronuncia-se uma i em vez de uma e, nao e?


Sim, mas o I de «tchiátru» é um E reduzido.
Lembre-se: no Brasil todos os _E_s reduzem-se para /i/, quando se reduzem
Quem não palataliza pode pronunciar «tiátru» (não palataliza, mas reduz o E) ou «têátru» (não palataliza nem reduz o E)


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> Sim, mas o I de «tchiátru» é um E reduzido.
> Lembre-se: no Brasil todos os _E_s reduzem-se para /i/, quando se reduzem
> Quem não palataliza pode pronunciar «tiátru» (não palataliza, mas reduz o E) ou «têátru» (não palataliza nem reduz o E)



 Entao vogais suprimidas e reduzidas sao coisas diferentes? Eu achei que reduzida significasse suprimida.


----------



## guihenning

São diferentes coisas. Supressão é quando a vogal simplesmente some. Redução é «_Processo fonológico que consiste no enfraquecimento de uma vogal em posição átona_»


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> São diferentes coisas. Supressão é quando a vogal simplesmente some. Redução é «_Processo fonológico que consiste no enfraquecimento de uma vogal em posição átona_»



Obrigado, em pt. brasileiro entao ha muitas reducoes, mas poucas supressoes porque as vogais nao somem facilmente.  Isso o faz mais melodico.


----------



## guihenning

manjericão said:


> Cê quer aprender mai contrações?
> badamesa - embaixo da mesa
> E muitas mais! Cê gosdessa lingua?
> 
> Tchau procês.



Como eu tinha-me esquecido de «_badamesa_»? ahaha 
Eu _gósdessa_ língua _dimáis_!


----------



## markomario

Alguem quer falar em portugues no skype pra eu praticar..?


----------



## guihenning

Marko, a propósito, se você quiser melhorar a compreensão do português europeu, como disse anteriormente, recomendo assistir às emissões do programa «_Cuidado com a Língua!_». É um programa português sobre a língua portuguesa e a linguagem dos apresentadores é bem fácil de entender e muito boa para o treino.
Deixarei aqui o link do programa. Há uma opção na página para assistir aos episódios pelo RTP Play. (_posso fazer isso, Vanda? Postar esse tipo de link? Não sei bem se só os vídeos do YouTube ou similares são proibidos, ou vídeos quaisquer_)


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> Marko, a propósito, se você quiser melhorar a compreensão do português europeu, como disse anteriormente, recomendo assistir às emissões do programa «_Cuidado com a Língua_». É um programa português sobre a língua portuguesa e a linguagem dos apresentadores é bem fácil de entender e muito boa para o treino.
> Deixarei aqui o link para os episódios. (_Vanda, acho que posso postar o link dos vídeos, sim?!)_



 Obrigado, ja sei desse programa - porque via a televisao portuguesa pelo  satelite..  obrigado pelo link. A apresentadora tem uma diccao perfeita. Se alguem quizer falar em portugues, seja europeu ou brasileiro o meu skype e' markomario31..


----------



## Nino83

Uma pequenha curiosidade. 
São comuns as contrações _com o(s) > co(s), com a(s) > ca(s)_?


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Uma pequenha curiosidade.
> São comuns as contrações _com o(s) > co(s), com a(s) > ca(s)_?


É possível, mas soa a pobre. Ninguém fala assim.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> É possível, mas soa a pobre. Ninguém fala assim.



Achei esta página https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/co
com o = co
com os = cos
com a = co'a
com as = co'as

não se usa na fala? 

https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/cum#Portugu.C3.AAs 

com um = cum 
com uma = cuma


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil é bastante comum


----------



## mexerica feliz

com a gente =  kuãgentch


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Achei esta página https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/co
> com a = co'a
> com as = co'as



_com a_ eu falo /'kwa/ /'kwâ/
_com as_ eu falo /'kwas/ /'kwâs/
É bem comum na fala coloquial, mas quando a situação pede, eu pronuncio normalmente. /kõ a/


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, guihenning.
E você pronuncia _com o(s)_ /ku(s)/?

Mexerica, realmente você nasaliza o /a/? É típico do nordeste?


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> Obrigado, guihenning.
> E você pronuncia _com o(s)_ /ku(s)/?
> 
> Mexerica, realmente você nasaliza o /a/?


Sim, Nino. Na esmagadora maioria das vezes sim, mas como sou do Sul às vezes ainda me ocorre de dizer /kôs/. No mais /kus/ /kuj/ /kuʃ/ (porque o meu sotaque é todo bagunçado e irregular )

P.S. parece-me difícil nasalizar /kuãgentʃ/ eu diria /kuâgentʃ/ — difícil porque sem nasalizar é mais fácil pronunciar, pra mim…


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, guihenning. 
Ouço muitas vezes essa pronúncia, em frases como _com os outros_ /kuzôtrus/, _com o Fernando_ /kufehnãndu/ (essas contrações são muito similares àqueles das línguas da Itália central e do sul, onde os artigos são _o_ e _a  _).


----------



## skizzo

Eu ouço bastante no Porto (co, ca, cas, cum, etc)


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Achei esta página https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/co
> com o = co
> com os = cos
> com a = co'a
> com as = co'as
> 
> não se usa na fala?
> 
> https://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/cum#Portugu.C3.AAs
> 
> com um = cum
> com uma = cuma


Usa-se, mas não é comum, especialmente o ca e cas. O co e cos ouve-se em ambientes bastante descontraídos.


----------



## mykka

Diria que ambos são usados de igual forma, especial no norte. "Fui ca Patrícia ao shopping" por exemplo.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado, mykka, skyzzo.
Parece que so no centro e no sul do Portugal são consideradas descuidadas na fala. 
xiskxisk, você vem da zona de Lisboa-Coimbra?


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Obrigado, mykka, skyzzo.
> Parece que so no centro e no sul do Portugal são consideradas descuidadas na fala.
> xiskxisk, você vem da zona de Lisboa-Coimbra?


Lisboa.



mykka said:


> Diria que ambos são usados de igual forma, especial no norte. "Fui ca Patrícia ao shopping" por exemplo.


A mim soa bastante popular, penso logo em alguém a falar assim: ê fui ca tu ti ò shopping (eu fui com a tua tia ao shopping).

Já agora, "ca" também pode ser redução de "que a".


----------



## guihenning

«que a» vira /ka/? Que economia! hahaha 
Eu falo /ki'a/ /kiâ/


----------



## Alentugano

guihenning said:


> «que a» vira /ka/? Que economia! hahaha
> Eu falo /ki'a/ /kiâ/


Guihenning, em PtE faz sentido porque o "e" do "que" é mudo ou átono.


----------



## markomario

O filme de Manoel de Oliveira - O passado e o presente. Uma pronuncia optima do pt. europeu. Reducoes e supressoes todas certas,  vogais belas que concordam com os consoantes.  Certo que a diccao dos atores e' uma coisa diferente da diccao na televisao.


----------



## Aluno 1%

jabs73 said:


> Um olá a todos, gostaria de discutíssemos sobre estas contrações e reduções da língua portuguesa, pois não encontro muito sobre ; principalmente "nera" , ouço muito, mas nunca escrito.


Olá Jabs, estás certo que se diga a locução ; " gostaria de discutíssemos..."? Just saying, eu o duvido mas si for correcta, corrija-me, se faz favor, estou a aprender a língua. Thx
Tem um bom dia.

Até já


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Aluno 1% said:


> Olá Jabs, estás certo que se diga a locução ; " gostaria de discutíssemos..."? Just saying, eu o duvido mas si for correcta, corrija-me, se faz favor, estou a aprender a língua. Thx
> Tem um bom dia.
> 
> Até já



Na verdade não. Acredito que ninguém tenha corrigido porque o foco desta thread é outro. Deveria ser _"gostaria *que* discutíssemos"_.


----------



## xiskxisk

markomario said:


> O filme de Manoel de Oliveira - O passado e o presente. Uma pronuncia optima do pt. europeu. Reducoes e supressoes todas certas,  vogais belas que concordam com os consoantes.  Certo que a diccao dos atores e' uma coisa diferente da diccao na televisao.


Oh, that accent in those old films. It remembers me the Mid-Atlantic English.


----------



## xiskxisk

Para aí -> praí


----------



## jabs73

Sim errei, foi o nervosismo de ser a primeira vez aqui, porém pensei primeiro em :" _*Gostaria de discutir*_..." quando mudei  o verbo discutir para primeira pessoa do plural do pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo não me dei conta da exigência do "_*que*_", " _*gostaria que discutíssemos". *_  Obrigado pela correção , serei mais atento.


----------



## jabs73

O correto é "_*gostaria que discutíssemos*_...". Foi nervosismo da primeira vez aqui.


----------



## guihenning

O mais correto, então, seria «gostaria *de que* discutíssemos…» Não?!
Quem gosta; gosta *de* alguma coisa ou *de* alguém…


----------



## xiskxisk

Isso soa-me mal. Tenho ideia (de) que geralmente o "de" em expressões "de que" pode ser omitido.


----------



## Vanda

Chegando um pouco atrasada, antes de postar vídeos , por favor, me enviem para o ok.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> Isso soa-me mal. Tenho ideia (de) que geralmente o "de" em expressões "de que" pode ser omitido.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Eu acho que não digo "n'era", mas em relação às outras contracções no primeiro post acho que sou capaz de os dizer mais que a maneira formal. Tenho a certeza disso com a conjugação do verbo estar. "Eu tava, tu tavas, ele tava...". Mas se eu estivesse a utilizar o "você" (mas eu não diria a palavra "você") acho que usava a palavra inteira, "O senhor está em Nuuk!", "A tia está constipada?".


----------

